# New Member



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Hello all.  I normally browse training journals for information on what works/doesn't work for others in the hopes that I may further educate myself on my true passion - feeling great through intense training and solid nutrition/supplementation.

Been training for 12 years.  Also a personal trainer and nutritionist for the past 6 years, so I have solid knowledge of training techniques and nutrition.

I am a natty who does not judge others for their use of sauce or weed.  Considering the sauce, but it's probably something I'll wait on until I feel 100% prepared.  For now, I will continue to educate myself on the goods and the bads, the ins and the outs of the "dark side" as many of you have called it... which I don't feel is really a dark side, other than the fact that the government has smeared the benefits of Testosterone and its various forms, the public is not aware of its benefits, and the people who use it sometimes do it with poor planning and knowledge.

Thanks to all in advance for your help and knowledge.  In all fairness, don't come at me with bullshit amateur opinions because I could care less.  Likewise, I will not fill your ears (or eyes) with bullshit from my end.  I will only add quality to posts.  I'll listen to the seasoned vets who have been in the game more than a couple months.



Shoulders and triceps tonight, in the slim chance you gave a shit.    Did I tell you I can be a sarcastic son of a...?  Good, then we'll get along well.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 5, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Poseidon* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## 9mm. (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi.


----------



## brazey (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Thanks to all.  I'm sure we will have some entertaining discussions.

Signed, _The Calf Monster_


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome to Ironmag


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 5, 2012)

welcome


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## icecube789 (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## JonP (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## 69grunt (Mar 7, 2012)

Yo whats up!!


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to the forum


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## big jay 2424 (Mar 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## MuscleDojo (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello everyone,I'm new to this forum and this is my first forum ever. My brother is really big into fitness and he sent me a link to you guys and I'm glad he did. I'm 25 years old and a mother of two. I have seven years in the military but might be getting out in Aug of this year. During my 1st pregnancy I gained close to 95 pounds( my per weight was 131) and ended up having a lot of pregnancy medical problems to go a long with it. I have always been very active and loved working out and miss my old athlete body. after a lot of hard work and diet I'm down to 127( with a little help from HGC shots) but not that tone. I have a small waist with some short legs and big hips. Now its time to start lifting and toning but its hard for my to gain muscle(so it seems) I'm planing on trying the Halo for her. I know a few males who was on halo and had some great outcomes from it. My current BMI is 21%( That was six months ago)


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 9, 2012)

HeavyLifter said:


> Hello everyone,I'm new to this forum and this is my first forum ever. My brother is really big into fitness and he sent me a link to you guys and I'm glad he did. I'm 25 years old and a mother of two. I have seven years in the military but might be getting out in Aug of this year. During my 1st pregnancy I gained close to 95 pounds( my per weight was 131) and ended up having a lot of pregnancy medical problems to go a long with it. I have always been very active and loved working out and miss my old athlete body. after a lot of hard work and diet I'm down to 127( with a little help from HGC shots) but not that tone. I have a small waist with some short legs and big hips. Now its time to start lifting and toning but its hard for my to gain muscle(so it seems) I'm planing on trying the Halo for her. I know a few males who was on halo and had some great outcomes from it. My current BMI is 21%( That was six months ago)



Sounds like you have alot to learn about before you try male prohormones.  If you are breastfeeding, DO NOT take it.  Check out the female forums and read the beginner articles.  Women who take male prohormones can end up with some nasty side effects.  There's more to it than just taking pills... you have to eat right and keep working your butt off in the gym and learning your body.  Pills will lead you down a really bad road, and you'll end up fat again anyway.  Dedication and knowledge come first.


----------



## mth496 (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for the insight and yes I have started my reaserch on it.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 11, 2012)

welcome


----------



## beachbum (Mar 12, 2012)

Wat up, ladies and gents? Im a new member, but i'v been reading these forums for a while now. Im looking to start a cycle of tren a, and test p soon as i cant get my hands on some! I really wana put on about 15lbs of pure lean muscle with this cycle, i was wondering what would be good to stack with this var, winn, primo,mast,ect. any advise would be much appreciated. Thanks
Stats- 24yrs old, 195lbs pretty lean, im guessing bf is around 10 to 12%
Year of training- 10 all together counting football, 3yrs of serious training
Previous cycles- I'v ran sust, test prop, and enath and 5 or 6 ph an ds cycles, keep in mind the gear was ran 4 to 5 years ago


----------



## Gena Marie (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  We are happy to have you


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## HeavyLifter (Sep 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## BBPowder (Sep 7, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome to IMF


----------

